# Gaining Weight after getting spayed?



## ~Olive~ (Apr 20, 2009)

Now olive doesn't LOOK overweight buty when I weigh her she seems bigger than she should which worries me. She's gained weight since she got spayed so I am thinking its that. Starting tomorrow I am cutting back on what she eats, no more treats, longer walks and trips to the dog park. My scale says she weighs 7 pounds but she doesn't look overweight so its confusing. What would you recomend? Is she too small to eat once a day at like noonish just a bigger meal? I don't want her to be overweight so I am trying to nip it in the butt before it gets out of hand. 

Did anyone elses dog gain weight after getting fixed? Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

YUP! justice and jasper packed on the weight like a month after being fixed. Jasper's weight just started to get bad..

Justice is about 8-9lbs and she shoudl be 4lbs, so she's really over weight and i have her on OM weight managment, i'm going to put Jasper on it soon


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

I think that is a fairly common "side effect" of spaying. All of my female dogs have gained after spaying.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

yeah Twiglet gained about half a pound - i have to keep her twice daily walks going as i cant let her get overweight as it puts pressure on her bad knee

i would keep feeding her the same if you feel thats the right amount for her, maybe more exercise and less treats


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah Rocky got neutered in April and was at the vets Fri and has gained half a pound since then, which isnt a lot but if he gained half a pound in 3-4 months he with end up huge in a few yrs time. LOL. 
He gets a 1hr walk every night, but I will cut down on treats and also people food (bad mummy)!!!!!


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

Olive, it might not be overeating. Taking hormones out of the equation changes your metabolism. You know, its the same with humans. Especially when we hit menopause. when our hormones start tapering off the pounds pack on. Not necessarily from overeating, but from metabolism changes. When metabolism works slower it doesnt burn all the fat. Check with your vet before you put her on a diet. It seems like spaying them puts them straight into menopause as it takes their ovaries and uterus, that is what happens when a woman has a total hysterectomy. No matter what age she is. You may not need to take her in, just call them and ask them, generally speaking, if there is something you can do after a spay to help prevent weight gain.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Chance gained about 1/2 lb. after being neutered, but I haven't changed his feeding schedule. Spaying and neutering changes their metabolism even if your Vet tries to tell you it doesn't. The weight gain may very well not be from over eating.  Just keep her active, and she should be fine. If you feel like she is packing on to many lbs., you can change to a weight management food and that should help with calories, and fat.


----------

